# [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch



## BlueLaser (23. Februar 2012)

*[Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

_*Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch
*_

Community Manager zh1nt0 (Daniel Matros) hat nach langer Zeit mal wieder über den nächsten Patch getwittert:



> Confirmed Fixes and - Blog - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/172650927893905408
Confirmed Fixes and - Blog - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Die Liste ist für die PC-Version von Battlefield 3. DICE arbeitet aktuell immer noch am Patch, ein Termin steht bislang noch nicht fest.
Gestern haben mehrere DICE Mitarbeiter einen neuen Netcode getestet, Gamm4 darf aber nichts darüber erzählen.

_*UPDATE:*_

Liste auf Deutsch:



> Wir wollen heute die ersten Informationen zu bereits bestätigten  Änderungen und Anpassungen an Battlefield 3 bekanntgeben. Bitte beachte  dabei, dass die Liste noch nicht vollständig ist und wir künftig weitere  Informationen veröffentlichen werden.
> 
> * Denke bitte auch daran, dass Teile der Liste sich noch ändern  können. Doch auch darüber werden wir dich auf dem Laufenden halten.  Aktuell gibt es noch KEIN bestätigtes Erscheinungsdatum, wir arbeiten  hart daran,das Spielerlebnis für alle Mitglieder der Community zu  verbessern.*
> 
> ...




Quelle: Confirmed Fixes and - Blog - Battlelog / Battlefield 3​


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

dat is 'ne menge


----------



## Adam West (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Aaaaalter mach die Changes mal in nen 



Spoiler




Aber danke für die news, ich als alter BF3 Extremzocker freu mich über informationsreiche news!

Auf die Auswirkungen der "general gameplay" Änderungen bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## PontifexM (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

das hier zu posten ist eigentlich quark ,da jeder pff 4 zocker so oder so auf der battlelog drauf stossen wird ....aber naja...


----------



## PEG96 (23. Februar 2012)

Schön, dass sich da scheinbar etwas tut.

Für die nächste Zeit ist mir das sowieso egal, da ja bekanntlich Fastenzeit ist und ratet mal was ich faste?


----------



## BlueLaser (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



PontifexM schrieb:


> das hier zu posten ist eigentlich quark ,da jeder pff 4 zocker so oder so auf der battlelog drauf stossen wird ....aber naja...


 
eben nicht, da die News nur auf der englischen Battlelog Seite zu lesen ist
Gamm4 ist schon am übersetzen, sollte also spätestens morgen alles fertig sein


----------



## Rizzard (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Da wird ja fast alles umgekrempelt. Im Nachhinein werden also wieder alle Waffe gleich gemacht.

Auf jeden Fall ist das mal wieder ein rießen Update, und bei Dice wird das wieder spielend ein paar GB groß werden.

In der Eile hab ich jetzt die CommoRose garnicht gefunden. Stand die drin oder hab ich richtig gesehen?




BlueLaser schrieb:


> Gamm4 ist schon am übersetzen, sollte also spätestens morgen alles fertig sein



Irgend jemand muss ja die Drecksarbeit machen.^^


----------



## Adam West (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



PontifexM schrieb:


> das hier zu posten ist eigentlich quark ,da jeder pff 4 zocker so oder so auf der battlelog drauf stossen wird ....aber naja...


 
Also wenn ich im Battlelog online gehe will ich zocken  Da lese ich mir das lieber hier auf Arbeit durch und hab daheme mehr Zeit 

Ich denk mal anderen gehts ähnlich


----------



## TomatenKenny (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

ich wette, das nach dem patch wieder 1000 Probleme auftreten wie zB. pc abstürtze oder wie bei mir das der PC einfriert und ich en restart machen muss.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Wenn ich da nichts überlesen habe, dann ist Leider der Fehler mit dem Mörser auf Metro nicht mit aufgelistet und somit auch noch nicht ausgemerzt.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

da fehlt nur noch der Origin-Fehler, der noch nicht ausgebessert wurde


----------



## Sielenc (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Die Liste ist doch wohl echt krank oder ?? !

Ich meine, es ist gut das etwas gegen Fehler oder Blödheit getan wird, aber das hätte alles schon in der Verkaufsversion sein sollen, ein Patch hier, 3 Patches da und im schlimmsten Fall ist das Spiel versaut und Dreck.
Siehe BF2 ! SCHADE !! Und wer erstattet mir dann meine Ausgaben, meine Arbeit und vor allem meine Geduld ?  

BF ist für mich gestorben, wer ist bitte so verblendet und echt blöd, kauft ein Produkt für viel Geld und muss oben drein noch auf eventuelle Besserungen warten, oder gar damit rechnen, das das Produkt wieder versaut wird ? !

Es gibt leider genug Idioten, die dies machen ! Ich habe die BF Reihe echt gern gespielt, aber auch nur bis BF 2, dann war es genug.
EA ist einfach nur der letzte Dreck, was Programmieren bzw. Qualität betrifft.
Aber solange genug Idioten kaufen und die schlechte Qualität weiter unterstützen, wird sich das auch nie ändern, leider !
Ich denke mehr muss ich dazu nicht schreiben.

Mfg, Andy.


----------



## RapToX (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



> -Added Horns to all Jeeps.


beste änderung überhaupt!


----------



## RedBrain (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

@RapToX

Die Feinde ablenken und sich rumnerven.


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

hi leute kann mal einer sagen was ist recoil Multipler ?

"Der Recoil Multipler beim M416 wurde von 2 auf 2.4 erhöht " was ist den Recoil ? ist das jetzt für mich schlecht oder gut ?

Und bei dem USA Strurmgewehren werden nichts geändert war ja klar M16 (A3 und A4)

hinter denn update steckt doch die waffenindustrie von USA , die leute sollen ami waffen benutzen .

und kaufen ?

das ist doch wie bei Mc Donald  Kinder Menu mit spielzeug köder von klein aus die menscheit manupolieren .


----------



## Wurmbeisser (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Adam West schrieb:


> Also wenn ich im Battlelog online gehe will ich zocken  Da lese ich mir das lieber hier auf Arbeit durch und hab daheme mehr Zeit
> 
> Ich denk mal anderen gehts ähnlich


 
Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr! Ich bin der Meinung das DICE die ganzen Änderungen mit den Waffen hätte lassen sollen. Mehr Karten wären schöner gewesen. Weil jeder hat so seine Waffe mit der er am besten umgehen kann. Ein netter Spruch aus CS - ''Richtig Zielen - dann triffste auch ''


----------



## Porry (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Ich hab schon auf den Patch für die "missing textures" bei den spec-ops Tarnungen gewartet. 

Das sah ja echt nicht mehr schön aus.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



RapToX schrieb:


> beste änderung überhaupt!


 
Bei BCB2 hab ich die leute immer genervt mit dem Quad mitten durch die Ballerei und freundlich gehupt und geroad killt


----------



## Hademe (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Ja man!!!! Hupen ist wichtig!!!


----------



## lunar19 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Hupen 4 ever  Das hat gefehlt 

Bin mal auf die deutsche Übersetzung gespannt, ich versteh net so viel...


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Schade, dass es keine Auszeichnung mehr für ROadkills gibt. 

Ansonsten ist mir das viel zu viel zum Durchlesen. Wird schon werden.


----------



## scythe92 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

-Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares
Da hat man als Jet und Helikopter Pilot endlich mal Ruhe vor den Dingern...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



scythe92 schrieb:


> -Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares
> Da hat man als Jet und Helikopter Pilot endlich mal Ruhe vor den Dingern...


 
Wozu gibts jetzt dann ECM störer.... dann sollen die den raus machen der war ja eigl dafür gedacht... und dafür i-was anderes rein hauen, das war ja das tolle an der javelin find Den jetzt unnötig schade


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> hi leute kann mal einer sagen was ist recoil Multipler ?


 
Ich denke der Multiplier gibt an, wie stark die Waffe ihre Kugeln im Dauerfeuer streut. Umso höher der Wert, desto ungenauer fliegen die Kugeln. Bei nem Wert von 0 würden alle Kugeln an exakt der gleichen Stelle einschlagen.

Finds zwar gut DICE so kräftig am Balancing etc. arbeitet aber in gewohnter Manier wird der Patch wohl wieder mindestens 2-4 GB ziehen. Und auf Origin dauert das ewig bei mir - da helfen die 16K+ auch nichts


----------



## DarkMo (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

wieso is der jetz unnötig, eher is das ganze laser gekröse doch jetz fürn po. kann ich ned verstehn sowas -.- normal anvisieren: kann man alleine machen, is aber nich unbedingt erfolgreich. mittels laseraufschaltung: geht ned alleine, aber saß wenigstens. un nu? mit javelin warste eh scho gestraft, weil kein schwein getagged hat (muss ja nich nur soflam sein, citv oder wad weis ich geht ja auch) un nu isses völig banane ><

naja, wenigstens kann man bei sqdm jetz auch mal als squad arbeiten - mir kams doch gleich so vor, als is da was komisch  naja, nach 5 siegen is das teil eh gestorben ^^

aber immerhin is DER bug schlechthin endlich entfernt worden!


> -The red plastic water jugs on Wake Island are properly moved when shot or run over/into.


ENDLICH lassen sich diese fiesen roten wasserkannen (wtf?) ordentlich umrempeln oder abballern! yeah...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Das tolle war ja das man dann keine Chancen hatte außer man hat den ECM Störer eingebaut, Wozu braucht man den jetzt? denn Könn die ruhig mal raus machen und dafür Raketen rein machen die man selber Lenken kann


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Also ich bin froh, dass sie die Bugs ausmerzen und auch andere Dinge ändern die von der Community gemeldet/gewünscht werden. Dass man nicht jedem seinen Wunsch ins Spiel einbauen kann ist ja klar. Aber die haben da ne ganze Menge gefixt .
Und um alle diese Bugs zu finden, hätte das Team wohl einige Monate spielen und testen müssen (vielleicht nicht für alle Fehler). Man sollte es als positiv ansehen, dass aktiv an Updates usw. gearbeitet wird. Das kostet schliesslich viel Geld (Arbeitszeit Entwickler) und bringt Dice auch nicht mehr Geld ein.

Die Laser/Flaregeschichte ist für den Javelinuser halt negativ (wobei der immernoch locker nach gebracuh der Flares wieder auf nen Jet aimen können sollte) und für den Piloten positiv. Und der ECM Störer hält doch feindliche Jet's 30 Sek. davon ab, dass man von wärmesuchenden Raketen erfasst werden kann, von daher ist er jetzt ja nicht unbedingt überflüssig oder?

p.s. Die roten Plastikfässer haben mich auch ungemein gestört xD

Mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Februar 2012)

Hört sich gut an! Hoffe das es dan auch alles klappt.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

dat ding is doch einfach nur, das bf weg muss von diesem rotz, das man air nur mit air bekämpfen kann. es gibt nunma ned soviele gute piloten, das da überall ausgeglichenheit herrscht. un so können auch mehrere infis einen guten beschäftigen. aber nu? herrscher der lüfte auf alle zeit -.- immer die selbe ******** in bf.

ja, sie haben auch ne menge gescheites zeug drin (jedenfalls soweit ich lust zum lesen hatte ><), aber muss man denn unbedingt gleich wieder so hirnlos "um sich schlagen" un gleich die existenzberechtigung fürn nächsten patch schaffen? es geht mir ja nichmal nur alleine um ne gefährdete balance - aber wozu zum henker gibts die ganze laser-sparte dann überhaupt noch? wozu ein sinnloses feature im game lassen? sprich: wiesoe sowas total entwerten so das es keiner mehr nutzt? is doch völig sinnfrei sowas. eher hätte das gefördert werden müssen, da es so wies atm is ja scho kaum genutzt wird, weils nich so recht lohnt. aber ne, es wird ganz gekillt? oh man...


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Oder hoffen das es eine Map ist wo es sowas wie ne Tangusta gibt, aber auch die bringt nur was gegen Helis. Jetzt bekommen gute Piloten in nem Jet eine freifahrtschein
Mal schaun ob das gut geht


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

So ein Quatsch die Tanks usw. haben auch IR-Rauch um sich gegen Jets zu wehren. Und Soldaten mäht man mit dem Jet nun auch nicht so einfach nieder.. Und wenn man mit dem Jet mal Flares benutzt hat geht es auch eine Weile bis die Flares wieder benutzbar sind und in dieser Zeit kann dann locker ne Javelin angewendet werden. Ich persönlich finde es so ausbalancierter. Sonst ist es mMn vieel zu einfach schnell was erfassen und schiessen - und der Gegner kann nichts dagegen unternehmen...

p.s. dass niemand Soflams benutzt liegt nicht am Spiel sondern an den Spielern )...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Sielenc schrieb:


> Die Liste ist doch wohl echt krank oder ?? !
> 
> Ich meine, es ist gut das etwas gegen Fehler oder Blödheit getan wird, aber das hätte alles schon in der Verkaufsversion sein sollen, ein Patch hier, 3 Patches da und im schlimmsten Fall ist das Spiel versaut und Dreck.
> Siehe BF2 ! SCHADE !! Und wer erstattet mir dann meine Ausgaben, meine Arbeit und vor allem meine Geduld ?
> ...



Kenne wenig gute Spiele die nicht gepatcht wurden...

Sei doch froh dass die alle Fehler ausmerzen wollen und noch daran weiterarbeiten. Das kostet auch Geld und du darfst es GRATIS haben. 

Spiel doch COD


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Und seit wann gibts denn bitte ein BF was von Anfang an ohne Probleme läuft


----------



## Sethnix (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



> Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec.



Es gab sowas? oO

Bin oft genug gestorben, als mein Bildschirm noch schwarz war


----------



## Newb (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Was labert ihr denn? Das war doch sowas von ******* ständig im Helikopter von Javelins mit 1 Hit gekillt zu werden. Zwar ging das mit ECM weg, aber ECM lädt nicht so schnell nach wie Flares. Außerdem killen nun die RPG/SMAW Jets und Helikopter mit einem Kill und die STINGER ist nun viel gebräuchlicher geworden mit ihr 1 Hit gleich Kampfunfähig. Die Javelin war einfach zu überbenutzt, keiner hat mehr die RPG und die Stinger benutzt. Ich finde Battlefield 3 einfach nur dermaßen geil... ein perfektes Spiel gibt es nicht und eine Alternative, ähm.. wie wärs mit MW3?


----------



## omega™ (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Sielenc schrieb:


> Die Liste ist doch wohl echt krank oder ?? !
> 
> Ich meine, es ist gut das etwas gegen Fehler oder Blödheit getan wird, aber das hätte alles schon in der Verkaufsversion sein sollen, ein Patch hier, 3 Patches da und im schlimmsten Fall ist das Spiel versaut und Dreck.
> Siehe BF2 ! SCHADE !! Und wer erstattet mir dann meine Ausgaben, meine Arbeit und vor allem meine Geduld ?
> ...



Die Battlefield Teile waren schon immer Betafield Teile, aber nach den Patches waren es und sind es immer noch astreine Spiele.
Und mal ehrlich Heutzutage gibt es kein Spiel, was ohne Bugs heraus kommt, garkeins.

Naja, nenn Uns ruhig, verblendete, blöde Idioten... ich frag mich wer hier eher verblendet und blöd ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die Laser/Flaregeschichte ist für den Javelinuser halt negativ (wobei der immernoch locker nach gebracuh der Flares wieder auf nen Jet aimen können sollte) und für den Piloten positiv. Und der ECM Störer hält doch feindliche *Jet's 30 Sek. davon ab, dass man von wärmesuchenden Raketen erfasst werden kann*, von daher ist er jetzt ja nicht unbedingt überflüssig oder?


 
30Sek?, das sind max 5-9 sek die man nicht angeaimt werden kann mehr auch nicht


----------



## DarkMo (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch die Tanks usw. haben auch IR-Rauch um sich gegen Jets zu wehren. Und Soldaten mäht man mit dem Jet nun auch nicht so einfach nieder.. Und wenn man mit dem Jet mal Flares benutzt hat geht es auch eine Weile bis die Flares wieder benutzbar sind und in dieser Zeit kann dann locker ne Javelin angewendet werden. Ich persönlich finde es so ausbalancierter. Sonst ist es mMn vieel zu einfach schnell was erfassen und schiessen - und der Gegner kann nichts dagegen unternehmen...
> 
> p.s. dass niemand Soflams benutzt liegt nicht am Spiel sondern an den Spielern )...


 wurde der tank per laser markiert und du haust ne luft boden rakete druff, nutzt ihm der rauch auch nix. das die jets inf wegmähen wie der rasenmäher grashalme hab ich auch nie behauptet. aber als aa-inf sollte man schon was gegen air unternehmen können - und das is atm nich wirklich gegeben. dafür is man gegen tanks geschwächt und tanks gegen air. mMn ne gesunde friss-mich-kette: aa-inf > air > vehicles > aa-inf. un jetz? gut, die stinger dinger wurden gepusht, dafür muss der schuss dann aber auch sitzen. man schaltet jetz zwar schneller auf un macht wohl mehr dmg?, dafür wurde der erfassungsradius nochmal reduziert - ich fand den jetzigen scho zu klein >< sie wollen halt ne lokal begrenzte starke wirkung un keine map dominierende - nachvollziehbar. aber obs auch sinnvoll is... bisher verläuft das mim jet so: stinger anwerfen, einloggen, abfeuern, flares bewundern, nachladen, zielen und bemerken, das er zu weit weg is. bis er wieder da is, sin natärlich auch die flares reloaded.

un das keiner soflam oder so nutzt kann durchaus am game liegen. wenn man damit keine punkte macht oder erfolge erzielt, dann wirds natürlich keiner nutzen. un die javelin alleine is nunmal ätzend genauso wie sich der sniper mit dem soflam gefühlt kastriert. damit hilft man ja eher anderen (die diese hilfe selten annehmen) un nich sich selbst. vllt wirds besser, wenn das mav als flugtaxi wegfällt, aber dann wird halt wieder per beacon-spawn das höchste dach erklommen... am besten wäre, wenn häuserdächer noch nen unsichtbaren kegel druff haben, wo man quasi von runtergleitet. wär blß blöd für drüberfliegende flugzeuge ^^


----------



## BlueLaser (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Sethnix schrieb:


> Es gab sowas? oO
> 
> Bin oft genug gestorben, als mein Bildschirm noch schwarz war


 
du darfst dich nachm spawn nich bewegen


----------



## Sethnix (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> du darfst dich nachm spawn nich bewegen


 
Ich Klicke auf "Spawn" und bin tot...
Ich hatte nichtmal die möglichkeit mich zu bewegen ^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wurde der tank per laser markiert und du haust ne luft boden rakete druff, nutzt ihm der rauch auch nix. das die jets inf wegmähen wie der rasenmäher grashalme hab ich auch nie behauptet. aber als aa-inf sollte man schon was gegen air unternehmen können - und das is atm nich wirklich gegeben. dafür is man gegen tanks geschwächt und tanks gegen air. mMn ne gesunde friss-mich-kette: aa-inf > air > vehicles > aa-inf. un jetz? gut, die stinger dinger wurden gepusht, dafür muss der schuss dann aber auch sitzen. man schaltet jetz zwar schneller auf un macht wohl mehr dmg?, dafür wurde der erfassungsradius nochmal reduziert - ich fand den jetzigen scho zu klein >< sie wollen halt ne lokal begrenzte starke wirkung un keine map dominierende - nachvollziehbar. aber obs auch sinnvoll is... bisher verläuft das mim jet so: stinger anwerfen, einloggen, abfeuern, flares bewundern, nachladen, zielen und bemerken, das er zu weit weg is. bis er wieder da is, sin natärlich auch die flares reloaded.
> 
> un das keiner soflam oder so nutzt kann durchaus am game liegen. wenn man damit keine punkte macht oder erfolge erzielt, dann wirds natürlich keiner nutzen. un die javelin alleine is nunmal ätzend genauso wie sich der sniper mit dem soflam gefühlt kastriert. damit hilft man ja eher anderen (die diese hilfe selten annehmen) un nich sich selbst. vllt wirds besser, wenn das mav als flugtaxi wegfällt, aber dann wird halt wieder per beacon-spawn das höchste dach erklommen... am besten wäre, wenn häuserdächer noch nen unsichtbaren kegel druff haben, wo man quasi von runtergleitet. wär blß blöd für drüberfliegende flugzeuge ^^



finde es am witzigsten von hochhäusern zu snipern


----------



## DarkMo (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

jep, ich denk mal der zählt ab dem drücken un ned ab wann man selber auch was sieht un machen könnte. seh aber das prob ned, wenn man zbsp 5 seks draus macht. drehen erlaubt, spawnen in fahrzeugen, bewegen, schießen, mcoms zünden brichts ab, flaggen können in der zeit nicht eingenommen werden. sollte dann doch ned ausnutzbar sein oder?


----------



## Kyrodar (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



DarkMo schrieb:


> un das keiner soflam oder so nutzt kann durchaus am game liegen. wenn man damit keine punkte macht oder erfolge erzielt, dann wirds natürlich keiner nutzen. un die javelin alleine is nunmal ätzend genauso wie sich der sniper mit dem soflam gefühlt kastriert. damit hilft man ja eher anderen (die diese hilfe selten annehmen) un nich sich selbst. vllt wirds besser, wenn das mav als flugtaxi wegfällt, aber dann wird halt wieder per beacon-spawn das höchste dach erklommen... am besten wäre, wenn häuserdächer noch nen unsichtbaren kegel druff haben, wo man quasi von runtergleitet. wär blß blöd für drüberfliegende flugzeuge ^^


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> finde es am witzigsten von hochhäusern zu snipern


 
Da kommst du zum teil aber nur mit dem MAV hoch und das sollten die ändern. Das MAV sollte nicht als Taxi genutzt werden


----------



## sen1287 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

man wartet immer noch vergeblich auf den battlerecorder ...


----------



## Pal_Calimero (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Die können eigentlich alles so lassen wie es ist. Ein paar Dinge müssen unbedingt gepatcht werden 

a) F-35 die hat überhaupt keine Chance gegen Flanker
b) Flares funktionieren nicht immer
c) Javlin ist zu stark gegenüber Helicopter. Hier wäre anstatt sofort tot 100% Schaden besser angebracht.
d) das mobile Flugabwehrsystem bzw./und AA stärker machen, die ganzen Baseraper gehen mir mittleweile auf den S....
e) die Kills mit der A-10 Thunderbolt werden nicht hinzugefügt 
f) die Stinger können etwas stärker gemacht werden und das sagt einer, der hauptsächlich fliegt

Der Rest passt, finde ich. Naja vielleicht könnte man Havoc etwas wendiger machen.

Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld. Gruß Qarrr.


----------



## Kyrodar (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Die können eigentlich alles so lassen wie es ist. Ein paar Dinge müssen unbedingt gepatcht werden
> 
> a) F-35 die hat überhaupt keine Chance gegen Flanker
> b) Flares funktionieren nicht immer
> ...


 
Steht doch so schon auch in den Notes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Ich weiß. Aber es steht leider ne menge mehr dazu, das was ich finde könnte alles so bleiben.

Wer das ganze auf *Deutsch* sehen will, schaut hier rein:

Battlefield 3: Changelog zum kommenden Patch » BF-Games.net


----------



## Kyrodar (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Aber es steht leider ne menge mehr dazu, das was ich finde könnte alles so bleiben.
> 
> Wer das ganze auf *Deutsch* sehen will, schaut hier rein:
> 
> Battlefield 3: Changelog zum kommenden Patch » BF-Games.net


 
Ach, 'ne Menge Änderungen finde ich ganz in Ordnung, andere sind mir egal, wieder andere wenige Dinge finde ich zum oasdijgh431. Aber der Großteil schaut dennoch ordentlich aus.

Da hast noch ein paar Werte, die du dir auch reinziehen kannst, falls noch nicht getan. 

Ich persönlich kann mit den Werten übrigens, bezogen auf mein Spielgefühl, zwar wenig bis gar nix anfangen, aber naja.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



> TEAM DEATHMATCH
> 
> -Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
> -Tehran Highway playable area has been doubled and is now the same as the Squad Deathmatch set up. Spawn points have been tweaked and an extra spawn zone has been added north of the footbridge.
> ...



hört sich an als ob TD dann endlich mal Spaß machen wird.
Ohne das man direkt gemessert wird obwohl man noch nicht einmal am Ende des Blackscreen ist 

mfg


----------



## Sereniance (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Coole Sache  Wenigstens regt sich hier kein Arschloch auf das die News in Englisch ist... mich haben die wegen Englisch mal runtergeputzt. weil sie selber nicht genug interesse zeigen!!



Rock on!


Einer war glaub ich ein ***********


----------



## Gateway (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Schön, dass sich da scheinbar etwas tut.
> 
> Für die nächste Zeit ist mir das sowieso egal, da ja bekanntlich Fastenzeit ist und ratet mal was ich faste?




Wäre mir neu das mann durch nicht BF3 zocken abnimmt.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Da kommst du zum teil aber nur mit dem MAV hoch und das sollten die ändern. Das MAV sollte nicht als Taxi genutzt werden


 
Eher mit dem Jet oder Heli. Ich bin jetzt erst rank 41 aber hab bisher nur mit dem Sniper auf beinahe jedem Dach schon gspielt und nie MAV als Taxi benutzen müssen...^^
Es ist doch einfach realistischer wenn man auf die Häuser kann, ist ja im echten Leben auch so..


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Eher mit dem Jet oder Heli. Ich bin jetzt erst rank 41 aber hab bisher nur mit dem Sniper auf beinahe jedem Dach schon gspielt und nie MAV als Taxi benutzen müssen...^^
> Es ist doch einfach realistischer wenn man auf die Häuser kann, ist ja im echten Leben auch so..



In dem Fall ist es ja okay.  Aber mit der MAV auf einen unerreichbaren Punkt zu fliegen und von da aus dann zu spawnen und zu snipern ist einfach mau und bugusing.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Ja da stimme ich dir zu da hast du schon Recht..


----------



## DarkMo (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

es wär ja nur halb so wild, wenn dieser rotzige "ich seh dich, aber du mich nich" bug ned wär  die kamera is immer so - lass ma sagen 50cm - über der waffe. im laufen und knien also auf kopfhöhe. mit dem kopf schaut man, also soll da auch die cam hin - passt scho. blöd nur, das die schussbahn auch von der kamera aus berechnet wird, und ned von der wumme aus -.- so glotzt die wumme oft durch ne wand, nichma den kopf sieht man wirklich, aber da deren kamera gerade so drüber ragt, können die ballern, im gegenzug aber nich getroffen werden. so, un das ganze jetz oben aufm dach mit nem mäuerchen drum herum... da legst dich hin, die umme ragt durch die mauer, der dürft eigentlich garnich ballern können bzw müsst sich mindestens hinknien (und somit auch treffbar werden) um zu schießen, aber dadurch das die kamera über der mauer schwebt, kann er super ballern ohne auch nur ansatzweise in gefahr zu geraten. und in nem spiel gehts nunmal um fairnes und balance, un das stimmt hier ganz sicher nich  einen fehler im spiel zum eigenen vorteil zu nutzen klingt nich nach "passt scho" ;P


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

passt scho  

Hehe ja klar das ist ein Fehler,  wobei ich den noch nie so bewusst wahregenommen habe. Mir reichts meistens wenn ein paar milimeter vom Kopf sichtbar sind


----------



## Adam West (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist es ja okay.  Aber mit der MAV auf einen unerreichbaren Punkt zu fliegen und von da aus dann zu spawnen und zu snipern ist einfach mau und bugusing.


 
Nein, sehe ich garnicht so. Es ist möglich, den MAV als "Fahrstuhl" zu benutzen, klar ist es unrealistisch, aber es ist *kein* Bug 

Oder ist es realistisch, Leute nach nem Kugelhagel aus ner USAS wiederzubeleben? Oder nach nem Kopfschuss mit ner SV98 jemand wiederzubeleben? 

Klaro, man denkt BF3 ist realistisch, wenn man sich aber mal das Game anschaut, stellt man fest, das dem nicht so ist. Oder wurdest du schonmal mit ner RPG erschossen und bist explodiert und dann wurdest du revivt im reallife? 

Solange sowas dort geht, kann ich auf eine Drone als Fahrstuhl missbrauchen um auf Häuser zu kommen! 

Klar, mich nerven diese Leute auch, aber ich bin dann einfach auf Servern, wo Sniper on roof nicht erlaubt ist 

MfG


----------



## scythe92 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Und der ECM Störer hält doch feindliche Jet's 30 Sek. davon ab, dass man von wärmesuchenden Raketen erfasst werden kann, von daher ist er jetzt ja nicht unbedingt überflüssig oder?


 5 Sekunden.


----------



## Kondar (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Die können eigentlich alles so lassen wie es ist. Ein paar Dinge müssen unbedingt gepatcht werden
> 
> b) Flares funktionieren nicht immer
> c) Javlin ist zu stark gegenüber Helicopter. Hier wäre anstatt sofort tot 100% Schaden besser angebracht.
> ...


 
Kann man mit der Javlin übehaupt Jets / Hubschauber direkt anpeilen?
Die Stinger ist jedenfals ein Witz gegen fliegende Ziele; trift nie dank Flares und man ist selber ~ 5 sek lang ne Zielscheibe.
Wie lange dauert es bis Flares bei den Hubis / jets nachgeladen sind? 
Man braucht ja selber noch mal ~8 sek bis man nochmal schiessen kann + die Zeit bis die Rakete beim Ziel ist. 
Auch die Flugabwehrsysteme sollte stärker gegen fliegende Ziele sein; gegen Inf. kann die meintewegen deutlich schwächer werden.

@ Fahrzeuge
Finde die Minen etwas zu gut. Dafür die RPG zu schwach.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Ja, kann man wenn Jet, Helikopter mit Soflame, CITV und Laserpainter markiert werden. Durch ECM unterbricht man zwar die Markierung kurzzeitig, wird man weiterhin markiert braucht der Typ der die Javelin abwirfst nur 3-4s und dann ist man schon down im Helikopter. Bei Jet sehe ich kein Problem, denn man kann Javelin "davon fliegen". Wenn man weiß wie das gehtfile:///C:/Users/iBo/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif

Mich hat noch nie eine Mine getroffen, die Dinge sieht man ganz deutlich auf der Karte. Probleme habe ich manchmal mit Claymore besonders dann wenn viel Aktion herrscht.

Und ich denke ich weiß wovon ich rede, denn ich habe so einige Stunden im Jet und Helikopter verbracht. Solche Aussagen wie der *MezZo_Mix* zeigen wiedermal das diese typische Spieler sind die wahrscheinlich selber noch nie geflogen sind.

Gerade diese Punkt "_Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares_" finde ich total dumm. ECM du bist Geschichte-.-

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/soldier/Qarrr/vehicles/326751386/pc/


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Ich hoffe die Patchen die Lenkflugkörper gleich mit -.- wem ist das nicht passiert im jet? man Aimt n Panzer oder so an die Rakete fliegt hin macht aber um das Fahrzeug 1000Saltos was weiß ich fliegt sogar Unter der Map, Das leider zu oft  oder gar bekommt der Gegner kein schaden. Ich erwarte von so ner dicken Rakete min 1Hit down gegen Anti Air tanks  u bei Tanks min 80 Hp -.- da zieht ja die Javelin mehr


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Die können eigentlich alles so lassen wie es ist. Ein paar Dinge müssen unbedingt gepatcht werden
> 
> a) F-35 die hat überhaupt keine Chance gegen Flanker
> (...)


 
Warum sollte man keine Chance haben?? Wenn ein Flanker hinter dir ist, machste einfach ne Notbremsung sodass der Jet vor dir ist, und dann bist du hinter ihm. Jetzt nur noch ein bisschen übung und der Flanker sieht die Kartoffeln von unten wachsen!!


----------



## Pal_Calimero (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

@TerrorTomato

Ist klar.Der F-35 wird einfach nur langsamer d.h. man macht sich zum leichten Opfer. Man hat nur eine Chance wenn im Flanker ein ziemlich schlechte Pilot drin sitzt, sonst NICHT. Aber bitte, fliegt damit bevor ich irgendwas behauptet -.-


----------



## BlueLaser (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

_*UPDATE:*_

Liste auf Deutsch


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> @TerrorTomato
> 
> Ist klar.Der F-35 wird einfach nur langsamer d.h. man macht sich zum leichten Opfer. Man hat nur eine Chance wenn im Flanker ein ziemlich schlechte Pilot drin sitzt, sonst NICHT. Aber bitte, fliegt damit bevor ich irgendwas behauptet -.-


 
Ich bin selber vielflieger in BF3 und sitze auch öfters in einer F-35. Mögen tue ich die Dinger auch nicht. Aber ich meine auch nicht das man sobald ein Feindl. Jet hinter einem ist, dass man sofort bremsen soll. Das muss man mit ein bisschen feingefühl und Erfahrung "dosieren"


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Mit dem F35 muss man einfach ganz anders fliegen als mit dem Flanker aber Flanker vom Himmel runterzuholen ist mit dem F35 eig. gut machbar.. Im "schwebemodus" kann man sich um die eigene Achse drehen was einer der Vorteile ist und die Bodensoldaten kann man so auch gut abmurksen ^^


----------



## lunar19 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Endlich auf Deutsch


----------



## Kyrodar (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Eher mit dem Jet oder Heli. Ich bin jetzt erst rank 41 aber hab bisher nur mit dem Sniper auf beinahe jedem Dach schon gspielt und nie MAV als Taxi benutzen müssen...^^
> Es ist doch einfach realistischer wenn man auf die Häuser kann, ist ja im echten Leben auch so..


 
Der Fix richtet sich auch eher an Maps, wo so etwas nicht möglich ist. Beispielsweise Bazar oder Strike at Karkand... andere Maps, wo man ohnehin fliegen und heruntergleiten kann, in die Gedanken mit einfließen zu lassen, ist kompletter Schwachsinn und kommt sehr eigennützig daher.
Kegel über den Dächern...
Ein oder zwei Leitern mehr könnte aber zum Beispiel Strike at Karkand (und Sharqi) schon vertragen. Gab es im Original, wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht, in dem Stadtgebiet auch.


----------



## sinchilla (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

so ich hab mir nun mal die ganze liste zu gemüte geführt...da steckt ja in diesem patch scho mehr arbeit als in manch anderem kompletten spiel.

ich freu mich wie ein kleines kind an weihnachten, geburtstag & ostern zusammen auf den flicken. vorfreude is die schönste freude...drum erstmal ne runde daddeln & dabei wissen das sich mein skill um 234,7583% verbessert mit dem patch, na aber wirklich respekt für dice! & die diskussion das die genannten änderungen schon zum release hätten drin sein sollen ist ad absurdum!
diesen mimimikindern kann man eh nichts recht machen...& um ihr gekränktes ego zu boosten greifen sie zu zielzaubereien ala artificial aiming & co. man kann nicht immer ein guten tag haben & es gibt IMMER welche die besser sind! ich neige auch gern zu cholerischen anfällen wenn ich der reihe nach umgerotzt werde & bezichtige die anderen böser taktisch illegaler vorteile. aber im großen & ganzen macht mir das spiel sehr viel spass & niemand wird gezwungen es zu kaufen...aber meckern über andere is halt immer leichter als am eigenen ego anzusetzen. aber momentan geht es mit den spacken, wenn ich mir dagegen crysis 2 vor augen halte...die hätten gleich ein aimbot,wallahck & co integrieren sollen...

das der havok gefixed wird is auch nett so wie die f35, hab immer das gefühl ich schleppe ein panzer ab beim havok


----------



## TomatenKenny (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

*das man das MAV nich mehr als Fahrstuhl benutzen kann find ich ma voll assi *


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Ich finds gut, so campen die Leute halt nicht mehr auf jedem Dach. Und ein MAV ist zum spotten, aber das haben eben noch nicht alle Kill geilen Spieler gemerkt

Sag da nur Tehran Highway oben auf der Brücke, wo dann Sniper mehr als nur nerven.(Spawn Campen)

mfg


----------



## sinchilla (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

auch gut das man nur noch ein gegner mit dem mav töten kann, das war fast genauso nervig wie "hans guck in die luft" rum laufen & die dächerkanten checken. die sollten den soflam noch ein bissl besser machen das mal wer auf die idee kommt ein wenig teamgeist aufm publicserver zu zeigen! der mav is ja wirklich fein...wenn er zum mortarspotten & fahrzeuge benutzt wird.

manchmal hab ich das gefühl das sich manche spieler so in ihre waffen bzw. klasse verliebt haben das sie nur noch diese spielen, ich arbeite immer mit den gegebenheiten(gegnerstärke -taktik usw.) bzw. die schwächen des eig. teams zu kompensieren & versuche optimalen kontra zu geben. daher spiele ich alle klassen. auf relativ übersichtlichen maps aber meist medic, wegen der an94. ansonsten viel pioneer(minen sind doch was feines) dann support( claymores sind ein guter herzrhythmusbeschleuniger für die armen schweine die da reinlaufen falls ich mal eine zufällig verliere) gefolgt vom verhassten sniper aber dann auch nur mit max. 4x zoom bzw. eher noch mit holo. hab kein bock da immer son lichtspiel am horizont zu sein...aber die taktische funktion des spawnens kann spielentscheident sein! & dann auch mit der as val am mann( perfect für close range aber auch stark bzw. genau für middlerange)


----------



## TomatenKenny (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, so campen die Leute halt nicht mehr auf jedem Dach. Und ein MAV ist zum spotten, aber das haben eben noch nicht alle Kill geilen Spieler gemerkt
> 
> Sag da nur Tehran Highway oben auf der Brücke, wo dann Sniper mehr als nur nerven.(Spawn Campen)
> 
> mfg


 

ich bin nicht kill geil.. ich finds nur lustig was man alles mit dem MAv machen kann. und was ich noch voll beschissn finde ist das man kein C4 an die MAV's machen kann...so wäre für mich das spiel noch amüsanter,aber egal mehr als kapput patchen kann man das Spiel eh nicht mehr..meine Meinung.


----------



## AttiYes (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Alle die sich über die die Flare änderung aufregen sollten auch



> - Flares brechen nun nicht mehr die Zielerfassung von erfassten Zielen, sie lenken nur noch Raketen ab


nicht vergessen... also leichter werden es die Jets sicher nicht haben wenn es nur noch ein dauerpiepen gibt^^

ist auch ne gute änderung mit den Flares..vorher war es sogut wie unmöglich mit der Stinger nen jet runter zu holen und SOFLAM steht auch fast nie... mit den änderungen könnten 2 Ingis mit absprache den Himmel sauber halten...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



AttiYes schrieb:


> Alle die sich über die die Flare änderung aufregen sollten auch
> nicht vergessen... also leichter werden es die Jets sicher nicht haben wenn es nur noch ein dauerpiepen gibt^^
> 
> ist auch ne gute änderung mit den Flares..vorher war es sogut wie unmöglich mit der Stinger nen jet runter zu holen und SOFLAM steht auch fast nie... mit den änderungen könnten 2 Ingis mit absprache den Himmel sauber halten...


 
...und genau das ist das Problem.
Ein Jet / Hubi Pilot braucht KEINE Hilfe bzw. Absprachenum "Fun" zu haben; ja es macht die Sache einfacher aber klappt auch so.
Ich habe oder genauer gesagt mußte den Sniper hochleveln um selber mal an das SOFLAM zu kommen um eine theoretische Chance zu haben das jemand mal die Hubis / Jes runterschießt.
Die Stinger haben ja null Effekt wenn nur einer auf die Jets / Hubis schießt.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Man muss die ganzen Änderung im gesamten betrachten, es bringt wohl wenig wenn man sich einzele Punkte herrausnimmt und diese dann bewertet. Ganz klar ist, Jet ist OP und das wird auch nachdem Patch nichts ändern. Mir gefällts


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Da kommst du zum teil aber nur mit dem MAV hoch und das sollten die ändern. Das MAV sollte nicht als Taxi genutzt werden



Nö mit dem Helikopter und Jet kann man auch über Häuser fliegen, und dann mit dem sogenannten "Fallschirm" auf dem Haus landen. Geht auch beim Turm. Ausserdem kann man dann noch einen Spawnbake setzen, und "schwuubs" schon sind 4 Sniper auf dem Dach


----------



## PontifexM (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

ja genau und da ist dann eben der admin gefragt ,ersten ist der heli nur ein taxi ...das restliche team braucht in der regel alles an gerät ,wieder assi verhalten.
kicken verbanen bis bande es kapiert.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



PontifexM schrieb:


> ja genau und da ist dann eben der admin gefragt ,ersten ist der heli nur ein taxi ...das restliche team braucht in der regel alles an gerät ,wieder assi verhalten.
> kicken verbanen bis bande es kapiert.


 
Sehe ich nicht so.. warum soll man sich nur auf dem Boden bewegen dürfen? Darf man mit dem Heli nur so fliegen wie es du (Einer von ein paar Millionen BF3-Gamern) vorschreibt?

Ich fliege viel mit dem Jet und Heli. Statt wenn der Heli am Arsch ist auf dem Boden zu landen und sich gleich von einem Panzer abknallen zu lassen, bevorzuge ich auf einem Dach zu landen um die Gegend auszukundschaften und Gegner zu erspähen. So würde es wohl ein echter Sniper der mit einem Heli abstürzt wohl auch machen

Klar nervt ein guter Sniper wenn er dich von 900m trifft, aber das hat wenigstens mit Skill zu tun. Im Gegensatz zu den lieben SMAW Freunden die von 2 Metern auf dich mit ner Rakete schiessen. Das ist eher unrealistisch..

Ausserdem sind die Gebäude gemacht um sich zu verstecken. Das macht ja das Spiel spannend. Hier liegt der Unterschied zum "Spiel" COD. Wo man nur mit dauerfeuer laufend durch die Gegend rennen muss und taktisch nichts denken muss und auch nicht zielen muss.

Ausserdem wirst du ja wohl noch 5 Meter in die höhe schiessen können wenn einer auf einem Dach ist LOL


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



PontifexM schrieb:


> ja genau und da ist dann eben der admin gefragt ,ersten ist der heli nur ein taxi ...das restliche team braucht in der regel alles an gerät ,wieder assi verhalten.
> kicken verbanen bis bande es kapiert.



Zum Glück bist du kein Admin. Und wenn du nur ein bisschen weiter überlegen würdest - es gibt Helis in denen mehrere Personen mitfliegen können und von der Luft aus irgendwo landen können. Ich seh das genauso wie Darkfleet, das Spiel ist realistischer wenn Gebäude erklommen werden können. Und Assi ist es auch nicht, weil zielen müssen alle genauso und wenn man niemanden auf einem Haus abschiessen kann, trifft man auch so eh nichts.. Mfg


----------



## PontifexM (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

am besten lassen wir mal das ganze mit der realität ...den deine super ranger springen auch nicht mal eben auf irgend ein verschissenes dach wenn sie abgeschossen werden 
also mach weiter klau deinem team die flugteile und camp weiter ,viel erfolg.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



PontifexM schrieb:


> am besten lassen wir mal das ganze mit der realität ...den deine super ranger springen auch nicht mal eben auf irgend ein verschissenes dach wenn sie abgeschossen werden
> also mach weiter klau deinem team die flugteile und camp weiter ,viel erfolg.


 
Eben nicht.. ich fliege ja mit z.b Luft-Boden Rakten, jage Jet's helis etc. Aber irgendwann mal geht der Jet auch zu Grunde. Kann ja nicht in einem 10'000 Tickets Server mit 1 Jet durchspielen. Bevor der Jet explodiert kann man rausspringen und mit dem Fallschirm landen. Da man aber meistens nicht nur 4 Meter über dem Boden fliegt landet man halt auf einem Gebäude. Was ist daran so verkehrt? 

Ein Wunder das man sich noch hinter einer Mauer schutz suchen darf. Am besten wäre wohl eine Map die nur aus einem flachen Terrain besteht oder wie ?


----------



## PontifexM (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

wie ich schon sagte ,tu was du tun musst ....


----------



## EpicFail (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Jawoll endlich wird das G3A3 wieder stärker. Bin schon fleißig am Üben


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



PontifexM schrieb:


> wie ich schon sagte ,tu was du tun musst ....



Mach ich auch.. schon in BF1942 konnte man auf Gebäude... aber egal...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

@Darkfleet85

Ich glaube er meint die Gebäude wo man Eigentlich nicht hoch kommt zb. Seine Crossing das ist übel noobig sich mit der MAV dann auf ein Haus zu Bringen.....


----------



## Medcha (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Also, ich habe mir nicht alle Verbesserungseinträge angeschaut, aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen: Wow! Viele gute Verbesserungen auf unseren Wunsch hin, das ist schon nice. Wie man da wieder dumm rumheulen kann/könnte, ist/wäre mir schleierhaft. Da finde ich den Spruch von PontifexM gut und nutze ihn auch: _Tut, was ihr tun müsst._ DICE könnte das Spiel auch so lassen. Jetzt schon der beste FPS ever. Nein, wieder ein Update und meine investierten 45 Euro fühlen sich immer besser an. Nicht umsonst, eines der besten Computerspiele aller Zeiten. 

Wenn ich mal so gar nichts zu tun habe, lese ich mir die gesamten Änderungen durch. Ach ja, ich hab ja bald 2 Wochen Ferien. Bezahlt natürlich. Früher hieß das ja auch Urlaub bei mir. Allerdings hat man da auch wirklich frei gehabt... ne, das geht schon.


----------



## Emani (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



Sielenc schrieb:


> Die Liste ist doch wohl echt krank oder ?? !
> 
> Ich meine, es ist gut das etwas gegen Fehler oder Blödheit getan wird, aber das hätte alles schon in der Verkaufsversion sein sollen, ein Patch hier, 3 Patches da und im schlimmsten Fall ist das Spiel versaut und Dreck.
> Siehe BF2 ! SCHADE !! Und wer erstattet mir dann meine Ausgaben, meine Arbeit und vor allem meine Geduld ?
> ...



Spiel läuft doch soweit bestens...nicht 100% perfekt aber wenigstens jetzt schonmal gut.......ich sag dir der fehler liegt darin das ne firma wie DICE müsste es so machen wie BLIZZARD. Es kommt raus wenn sie meinen es ist richtig fertig. Die machen monate Betaversionen und verbessern wie auch dice jetzt auch alle wünsche der Spieler.


----------



## BlueLaser (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

ich habe schon ganz lange keinen CTD oder Bluescreen mehr gehabt
mit dem NV Treiber läuft es auch super, ich bin anscheinend einer der nichtmal mit PB Probleme hat


----------



## PREESTYLE (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

Ich weiss ja nicht wie viele Leute hier bereits BF2 gespielt haben , aber BF3 ist jetzt nicht der so Knaller geworden 
Wenn man sich die Liste anschaut, dann haben wir es bald mit einem neuen Spiel zu tun.
PS : Die random crashes sind seit dem letzten Beta Treiber endlich!!! behoben  (nach 3 Monaten total schnell )


----------



## Medcha (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*


----------



## Kyrodar (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



PREESTYLE schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie viele Leute hier bereits BF2 gespielt haben , aber BF3 ist jetzt nicht der so Knaller geworden
> Wenn man sich die Liste anschaut, dann haben wir es bald mit einem neuen Spiel zu tun.
> PS : Die random crashes sind seit dem letzten Beta Treiber endlich!!! behoben  (nach 3 Monaten total schnell )


 
Ich habe es lange gespielt und geliebt. Und ich finde, BF3 ist ein würdiger Nachfolger. Manches vermisse ich (so richtig aber eigentlich nur, wie sollte es anders sein [], den Commander-Modus und auch das damit einhergehende komplexere Squadsystem), der Großteil passt aber.


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

So auch ich habe mir tatsächlich Battlefield 3 bestellt, es ist heute gekommen und ich muss sagen Origin läuft recht flüssig und ohne Probleme. Nach 15 min hab ich das Spiel dann endlich installiert und wollte anfangen zu spielen und was ist Bäääm muss weitere 4GB Laden nur wegen einem Update. Das ist krass.  So groß ist nur mein Ordner für GTA IV mit den ganzen Mods..


----------



## DarkMo (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*

dat is das karkand dlc ding da. schlauerweise muss das jeder laden, ned nur die, die das ding auch haben ^^


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



DarkMo schrieb:


> dat is das karkand dlc ding da. schlauerweise muss das jeder laden, ned nur die, die das ding auch haben ^^


 
Kommt auch wieder zugute wenn man dann eben einen Key kauft, dann hat man es bereits installiert und auf dem neusten Stand

Nervt halt wenn man eine langsame Leitung hat, meine wird am Donnerstag auch von 20 auf 50Mbit raufgeschraubt. 
Generell habe ich von dem riesen Update nicht so viel wahrgenommen. Im Jet vielleicht und kein Flimmern mehr in die Weite, ansonsten fühlt sich BF3 immer noch BF3-mässig an. Also ich finde Dice hat es drauf! BF2 habe ich nie gespielt. Dafür Jahrenlang BF1942, BF1942 Desertcombat und BFBC2^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



DarkMo schrieb:


> dat is das karkand dlc ding da. schlauerweise muss das jeder laden, ned nur die, die das ding auch haben ^^


 
Müssen die ja auch, Wenn Leute mit dem Pack in den Server kommen, wo Leute das nicht haben Würde das Game bestimmt crashen oder sonst was. Da ja dann die Weapon daten fehlen


----------



## Rizzard (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Battlefield 3] - *UPDATE* Neue Details zum nächsten Mega-Patch*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> So auch ich habe mir tatsächlich Battlefield 3 bestellt, es ist heute gekommen und ich muss sagen Origin läuft recht flüssig und ohne Probleme.


 
Falls du nur auf den SP aus sein solltest, wirst du wohl enttäuscht werden.


----------

